# "Buss Made the Correct Decision" - Rick Barry



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.examiner.com/article/index.cfm/i/102704sp_barry



> *Leaner Shaq shows failures of the past*
> 
> O'Neal has been getting raves from basketball commentators for having lost more than 30 pounds during the offseason. He showed up at training camp in shape and with the promise to deliver success to his new team, the Miami Heat. I'm not one of those individuals gushing with praise. On the contrary, I believe his sudden reduction in bulk and new-found commitment to winning is a true indication of his past failure to dedicate himself to his former team, the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Of course he made the right decision. He picked age (26 versus 32) and less money ($15M to $20M less per year) when he went with Kobe. Heck, Shaq would probably still be here if he hadn't asked for more money than KG was getting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with EHL. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Of course he made the right decision. He picked age (26 versus 32) and less money ($15M to $20M less per year) when he went with Kobe. Heck, Shaq would probably still be here if he hadn't asked for more money than KG was getting.


Well if it was one or the other than either Kobe or Shaq (most likely Kobe) made the wrong decision in deciding he doesn't want to play with the best center (or guard if it was Shaq).


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if it was one or the other than either Kobe or Shaq (most likely Kobe) made the wrong decision in deciding he doesn't want to play with the best center (or guard if it was Shaq).


I strongly disagree.

The history of Shaq's career indicates that he's a guy who would rather get by on mere physical talent and size. So rather than work tirelesly on his game, maybe developing a defining move or moves around the basket, he came back every year the same. Offensively and defensively. Meanwhile, as his increasing weight took away from his atheleticism, he has nothing left to do but to continue to try get by on his size. He has no skills as a crutch to get by. 

So as Kobe works harder than most if not all players in the off-season and even developes a left hand in an offseason when he placed himself in a stupid situation with the rape accusation, Shaq is busy doing Burger King commercials.

Instead he blames a guy who may be somewhat selfish in Kobe. However, Kobe despite his talent is relentless in his approach to getting better. 

Imagine passing it to a guy in the post who may score if he's right under the basket. Who's jump hook can't really be depended upon. A guy who leaves at least 10+ points at the free throw line in just about every game. You then have many games in which your team could be winning easily, you now have to struggle and be heroic to win. (I believe the average margin of victory in the NBA is 3.4 points). 

To be truthful Shaq seemed to show dislike towards Kobe as soon as he arrived in LA. He seems to have a disdain for skill players who get more attention than himself (See Penny). When the chips are down Shaq is more likely to sucumb to fatique while Kobe hustles and scraps to prevail. I guess when you're larger than life, who needs motivation or a great work ethic.

I remember a point in a game when Kobe stole the ball at midcourt, and finished the break off with a strong dunk. The camera scans to the bench as Van Excel, Shaq, and Eddie Jones show a look of resentment. A bunch of losers is what they looked like.

Phil Jackson on the other hand, later on resisted focusing the majority of the triangle offense around Kobe as he did Jordan in Chicago, to appease the guy the he like more in Shaquille.

Shaq wan't all the glory, want's to be the man, but has never paid the price to be so, other than the fact that he's a giant and should always have the ball.

O'neal may be the more likeable person. Being that he dons that **** eating grin as he spits out one lame joke after another. Maybe it's that he want's everyone to like him. Or maybe it's that he wants people to feel more comfortable with the domineering giant. Kobe cares nothing of what the public thinks of him, because in the end it doesn't matter at all.

The irony is that Shaq, who loves to call himself the MDE (Most Dominant Ever) never work hard enough to become the most dominant ever.

If I were Kobe I wouldn't wanna play with a guy like that either.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if it was one or the other than either Kobe or Shaq (most likely Kobe) made the wrong decision in deciding he doesn't want to play with the best center (or guard if it was Shaq).


How so Jamel. 

I look at it like this in order for Kobe to contiue to play with Shaq he would have needed a Pippen mentality. Accept the fact that your whole bball playing life will always keep you from getting credit for being one of the alltime greats. 

Kobe's whole career would have been based on in the view of others of having Shaq carry him. People would have forever said you aren't as good as AI, Tmac and others because you couldn't carry a team. Kobe wants to be considered great perhaps the greatest and the only way to do that is alone. 

Its why Shaq left Orlando he didn't want to share the stage with Penny he had no idea Kobe would become who he became when he signed with the lakers. 

Kobe is not foolish to want his own legacy. He's got the rings and 15 years to find his own place in history not just as the greatest 2nd fiddle to ever play the game. 

PJ and Shaq wanted Kobe to be Pippen and Kobe see's more in himself.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Shaq is the self proclaimed MDE...i dont care what anyone says....When the heat make it farther in the playoffs than the Lakers u can take that huge story u wrote an eat it....The Heat Suck...Wit Shaq They Are Very good....An Will Make it to the Finals an face The SPurs.....IM callin it...Mark my words.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The media, Phil Jackson and MJ played Pippen too. He will never get the credit he deserves, for the very thing Jazzy, just mentioned. 

Kobe was smart. I think if Buss gave Shaq that 6/180 million dollar extension :dead:, that there is no doubt in my mind, Kobe is a Clipper. You would be wasting Kobe's best years, while Shaq only gets fatter and lazier. It took a trade for him to get his *** in gear. Says all you need to know about him as a competitor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirty Dirk41</b>!
> Shaq is the self proclaimed MDE...i dont care what anyone says....When the heat make it farther in the playoffs than the Lakers u can take that huge story u wrote an eat it....The Heat Suck...Wit Shaq They Are Very good....An Will Make it to the Finals an face The SPurs.....IM callin it...Mark my words.


They will beat the Pistons? You're delusional. Either way, the Heat play in the East, so saying they may make it farther than the Lakers isn't saying much, however, if their was no divisional realignment, they would more than likely lose in the EC Semis and they better hope they don't face the Cavs, because if they do, they will lose in round one.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

they will play in the nba finals.....they will beat any team in the east...boston,detroit,indiana,milwaukee,clevland,new york,ANYBODY!!!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirty Dirk41</b>!
> they will play in the nba finals.....they will beat any team in the east...boston,detroit,indiana,milwaukee,clevland,new york,ANYBODY!!!!!


No. Jermaine, Artest, and/or the Wallaces would have to be injured for the Heat to make the Finals. I'll be sure to bump this thread when you're wrong.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree.
> ...


Well, I think you neglected the biggest reason why Kobe wanted Shaq gone... he wanted more attention and glory.

Even if Shaq had the work ethic of a slave he probably still would of wanted him gone because of that.

And that I have a huge problem with.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirty Dirk41</b>!
> Shaq is the self proclaimed MDE...i dont care what anyone says....When the heat make it farther in the playoffs than the Lakers u can take that huge story u wrote an eat it....The Heat Suck...Wit Shaq They Are Very good....An Will Make it to the Finals an face The SPurs.....IM callin it...Mark my words.


My point exactly Dirk, 

Shaq is the "self proclaimed" MDE. He can say he's the most dominant, doesn't mean it's true. I'd take KG over Shaq. I'd take Tim Duncan over Shaq, I'd take Dream over Shaq, and many other historically great Centers who had real game. 

Shaq won't be able to chase Ben Wallace up an down the court during the playoffs. He still won't be able to recover game to game to have huge performances. Which they are gonna need once they play solid disciplined teams like Detroit & Indiana. 

Is DeWayne really ready to carry the Heat in the clutch without a deadly J and 3 point shot?

Where are the shooters the Heat are c
The thing that's gonna hinder them the most is Eddie Jones. He's another tin man, and I doubt the wizard of OZ has a heart to give him. There was a reason Jerry West shipped him away, even with his defensive prowess. 

I don' t see any way they beat the Pistons (1) or the Pacers (2). I can even see teams like Orlando, Cleveland and New York giving them problems once their chemistry is set.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> How so Jamel.
> ...


History will remember Pippen, Elgin Baylor/Jerry West, Kevin McHale and Bob Cousy more than they will remember Tracy McGrady and Dominque Wilkins.

Shaq wasn't going to be around forever, and I'm a Laker fan, not a Kobe fan like those kids on LG.net or something. I'll take team success even if it meant Kobe being the 5th option. If he screwed my team over so he can make a better name for himself, again I have beef with that.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> History will remember Pippen, Elgin Baylor/Jerry West, Kevin McHale and Bob Cousy more than they will remember Tracy McGrady and Dominque Wilkins.
> ...


Shaq skipped out of Orlando like a chump when the team had much promise and an unselfish guard that he's always complained about not having. He left Penny in the cold to fend for himself. I guess he didn't wanna face MJ after Orlando got that token win in the playoff series after Mike had just returned from baseball.

It's obvious that Shaq was gonna leave regardless. No matter how indifferent or opposed Kobe was to the situation of him staying. 

He screamed on the owner of the team in public about paying him, because he showed up a few lbs. lighter. It couldn't be because of him thinking he's MVP material anymore. Maybe he wanted to get paid for past success. Did he offer to give any money back when he came in sloppy and out of shape and oft injured. MJ never seemed to have hefty contract demands until the very end of his Bulls career when the Bull rightly compensated him for his worth. There was a time in the NBA when Hot Rod Williams among others were being paid more than Jordan.

So when it comes time for Kobe to get his big contract (just like shaq had his opportunity once) , Shaq demands this big contract extension which would cripple the team even further in gathering talent to go along with himself and Kobe. He then demands a trade.

Kobe may be a lot of things including selfish and arrogant. But I cram to understand why Shaq is seen as this selfless individual who is primarily a team guy when he seems to have the same characteristics Kobe's criticized for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> Kobe may be a lot of things including selfish. But I cram to understand why Shaq is seen as this selfless individual who is primarily a team guy.


Because he talks so much to the media. He talks so much, that they have painted this silly rosey picture of him. Shaq is just a little kid.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he talks so much to the media. He talks so much, that they have painted this silly rosey picture of him. Shaq is just a little kid.


That's so true, and I understand that, but it seems as though the media and even NBA fans could see through that BS bubble gum facade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> 
> That's so true, and I understand that, but it seems as though the media and even NBA fans could see through that BS bubble gum facade.


Now, I'm sure you are well aware that people are not that intelligent and are blinded by flashy things that are of little importance. Case in point, one needs look at politics. You are giving the general public too much credit. 

People are dumb. A person is a smart, but people are dumb.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I think you neglected the biggest reason why Kobe wanted Shaq gone... he wanted more attention and glory.
> ...



Biggest reason? He has always had the attention and glory. He was the main man with the game on the line and easily the most popular Laker among Laker fans. 

See HKF's second post, he hits it on the head. 

Kobe wanted Shaq gone because he wants to WIN. Kobe knows that Shaq signed up for that long at that kind of money is only going to mean a whole lot of seasons like the last two.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq isn't the most dominant player ever, Michael Jordan is. Kobe will never be better then Jordan but thats ok, becaue Michael Jordan is the GOAT. But Kobe will be better then Shaq, well he already is. But I think the Heat will do better this year and make the Finals, while the Lakers will see more Finals in the future, as the go on to lose the the Bulls


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>
> Shaq wasn't going to be around forever, and I'm a Laker fan, not a Kobe fan like those kids on LG.net or something. I'll take team success even if it meant Kobe being the 5th option. If he screwed my team over so he can make a better name for himself, again I have beef with that.


You want team success? Here's something to think about:

Shaq is 32
Shaq was unmotivated as a Laker
Shaq wanted more money
Shaq was often injured

Kobe is 26
Kobe is ALWAYS in shape
Kobe is very motivated
Kobe is durable

Shaq demanded the trade
Shaq demanded the ball
Shaq demanded the franchise's powers

Kobe demanded that Shaq get over himself

Keeping Kobe was the best option. Otherwise, we'd be dealing with a an aging, overweight center with no one to pass to this year.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I think the key point to bear in mind is the failure of the past 2 years. It was obvious we needed more talented players on the team in order to succeed, and with Shaq and Kobe asking for contract extensions at the same time, it's certainly not a wise thing to sign both up long-term, and get stuck with aging veterans that just doesn't do the trick. 

Hence all the age & price factors, and other stuff comes in, and it should really be a no-brainer to pick Kobe instead of Shaq.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> You want team success? Here's something to think about:
> ...


LOL you do realize that 5 out of the 6 things you said about shaq could be said just as strongly about kobe.
We'll see after this season who's more important to their team, and I think most people would agree its shaq. Nobody seems to remember he MAKES HIS TEAMMATES BETTER. Kobe has yet to really prove that. Yeah he hits game winners and big shots.. but he's onlly in the position to do that cause shaqs been dominatin throughout the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I think you neglected the biggest reason why Kobe wanted Shaq gone... he wanted more attention and glory.


Give me a break. This whole "Kobe wants the spotlight" thing is so overblown. Even Phil Jackson said that all Kobe ever wanted was to be an equal partner with Shaq. And Phil hates Kobe.



> Even if Shaq had the work ethic of a slave he probably still would of wanted him gone because of that.
> 
> And that I have a huge problem with.


Please. If Shaq had a the work ethic of a slave, he'd be Kobe, and there would be no problems beyond the usual prima donna stuff that goes on between great NBA players. Practically everyone in existence will tell you that Shaq’s biggest weakness was working and caring.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> LOL you do realize that 5 out of the 6 things you said about shaq could be said just as strongly about kobe.
> We'll see after this season who's more important to their team, and I think most people would agree its shaq. Nobody seems to remember he MAKES HIS TEAMMATES BETTER. Kobe has yet to really prove that. Yeah he hits game winners and big shots.. but he's onlly in the position to do that cause shaqs been dominatin throughout the game.


Tex Winters doesn't believe he makes his teammates better. In fact, he blasted Shaq for being so downright out of shape last year that he said he made his teammates worse.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Tex Winters doesn't believe he makes his teammates better. In fact, he blasted Shaq for being so downright out of shape last year that he said he made his teammates worse.


Common really....

how do you become league and playoff mvp without making your teammates better....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Common really....
> 
> how do you become league and playoff mvp without making your teammates better....


Quite simple.. Demand the ball and use your height!


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> LOL you do realize that 5 out of the 6 things you said about shaq could be said just as strongly about kobe.
> We'll see after this season who's more important to their team, and I think most people would agree its shaq. Nobody seems to remember he MAKES HIS TEAMMATES BETTER. Kobe has yet to really prove that. Yeah he hits game winners and big shots.. but he's onlly in the position to do that cause shaqs been dominatin throughout the game.


The difference is Kobe deserves the money and the ball and the power. He's worked harder for it. Shaq wants these things because he thinks he has it coming. 

You may have a short memory, but Kobe has not only hit game winners, he's set up Horry for the majority of the game winners and clutch shot he's hit. Most times when you see the Horry hit a big shot, it's from Kobe's penetration and kick out. In fact Derek Fishers historical shot was due to the attention Kobe was given. 

Shaq dominates throughout the game. C'mon, let's be realistic. If Shaq was dominating throught games Kobe wouldn't need to be in a position to be heroic. When the Lakers are down it's Kobe's toughness that gets the Lakers through things. Kobe carries the lakers when it's most critical. Shaq has hardly ever done this, he's too much of a liability.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> You want team success? Here's something to think about:
> ...


Keeping both was the best option!!! It's this whole "one or the other" situation I had problems with. Now I'm not sure who was most at fault... but right now I think its Kobe mainly... but whoever was at fault I feel a lot of hatred towards.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Hmmm.....*

I'm not sure the numbers back up the assertion


In the Kobe-Shaq era, the Lakers were 10 games over .500 when Shaq was out of the lineup.

When Kobe was out of the lineup, the Lakers were 29 games over .500.


Also, the link below has the stats from last year of all the players when one of the two superstars was out, so you might be able to see how it might affect Kobe, Shaq and the supporting cast.

http://www.82games.com/kobeshaq.htm


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> LOL you do realize that 5 out of the 6 things you said about shaq could be said just as strongly about kobe.


Shaq is 32, Kobe is 26. I guess the other five things are the same...

Shaq is unmotivated. Judging from the past offseasons, Kobe is way more motivated. Kobe plays on bad injuries, trains all summer, and stays after practices to continue to work on his game.

Shaq wanted more money. So did Kobe, but Shaq didn't even have a contract coming up. Kobe never yelled at the GM for an extension in the middle of a game.

Shaq was often injured. Most of the time, Kobe overcame his injuries and played. Shaq would stave off surgery so he could have a long vacation.

Shaq demanded the trade. Kobe didn't. That's the largest misconseption about the offseason. I know it helped in the signing of Kobe, but Kobe didn't ask for the trade.

They both wanted the ball.

Kobe didn't demand the franchise's powers. Shaq wanted his coach, his GM, and his players. The Lakers checked the coaches by Kobe because it would be stupid not to. Wouldn't you want your best player to have a coach he likes?

Lastly, who is still talking trash about the other teammate? The media isn't jumping all over Shaq even though he's the one being baby about it. Kobe blows off the questions, and somehow, he comes off as the bad guy in those segments. That's ridiculous.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Hmmm.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>
> In the Kobe-Shaq era, the Lakers were 10 games over .500 when Shaq was out of the lineup.
> 
> When Kobe was out of the lineup, the Lakers were 29 games over .500.


a) Shaq was already a veteran when the Lakers signed him. Kobe is/was still growing.

b) Injuries and bad benches can greatly skew that stat.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq is 32, Kobe is 26. I guess the other five things are the same...
> ...


Good points Clay!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Keeping both was the best option!!! It's this whole "one or the other" situation I had problems with. Now I'm not sure who was most at fault... but right now I think its Kobe mainly... but whoever was at fault I feel a lot of hatred towards.


Best option was clearly not keeping both.


----------



## bobby0423 (Oct 31, 2004)

tmac no because of yao nique yes pip will be remembered more than nique ps all who said sign both there was no cap room hoes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bobby0423</b>!
> tmac no because of yao nique yes pip will be remembered more than nique ps all who said sign both there was no cap room hoes


Mind saying that again in English?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Hmmm.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'm not sure the numbers back up the assertion
> 
> 
> ...


Not really the same thing. A lot of those wins came before Kobe started in 99 and were with Shaq-complimentary players; i.e. spot up shooters that can't create their own shot. Of course, when you're paid $30M per year, and you're taken out of the lineup, you're inevitably going to have a crappy collection of players left over no matter how good your other best player (Kobe) is.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Did anyone go to the link?*

Hey Kobe apologists, how about checking out that link. It might give some insights into the coming season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Hey Kobe apologists, how about checking out that link. It might give some insights into the coming season.


Sadly, your link gives absolutely no insight into this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Hey Kobe apologists, how about checking out that link. It might give some insights into the coming season.


Not really, just a bunch of stats for geeks (who cares how many ppg Kobe got while wearing short vs long socks) or people to lazy to watch ball.



> Best option was clearly not keeping both.


Yeah if winning championships, selling tickets/merchandise and keeping the Laker tradition of class and loyalty wasn't the goal, then keeping both was not the best option.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hey Celtics fans!

How about those Payton numbers?

http://www.82games.com/034PLAL.HTM


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We will see about that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> Yeah if winning championships, selling tickets/merchandise and keeping the Laker tradition of class and loyalty wasn't the goal, then keeping both was not the best option.


They haven't won the championship for 2 years and needed a miracle for the 2002 one over the Kings. It doesn't take a genius to see it was time to make a change. They needed to change the roster. You may love Shaq, but the fact it took a trade to get his fatass in gear, tells you everything you need to know about him.

Also, the guy is a buffoon. Good riddance.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> They haven't won the championship for 2 years and needed a miracle for the 2002 one over the Kings. It doesn't take a genius to see it was time to make a change. They needed to change the roster. You may love Shaq, but the fact it took a trade to get his fatass in gear, tells you everything you need to know about him.
> ...


I don't see how anyone can argue that Shaq isn't more valuable to a team than Odom, Butler and Grant. The Lakers will go longer than another two years without winning a title now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see how anyone can argue that Shaq isn't more valuable to a team than Odom, Butler and Grant. The Lakers will go longer than another two years without winning a title now.


Well, it was either Kobe, Odom, Butler, and Grant and having a future chance at a title, or Shaq earning the entire salary cap until 2010 and having no chance at building a future, and therefore no chance at a title.

The choice was pretty easy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it was either Kobe, Odom, Butler, and Grant and having a future chance at a title, or Shaq earning the entire salary cap until 2010 and having no chance at building a future, and therefore no chance at a title.
> ...


Arg...

I'm repeating myself here- I didn't want to keep Shaq and have Kobe bolting, I wanted both.

I realize that wasn't possible, and I'm angry at whoever made that decision that they couldn't play with the other guy.

By the way, in the current team makeup Lakers won't have any caproom until 2007. And that's if they don't resign anyone besides Kobe and Odom.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Did anyone go to the link?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Arg...
> ...


I don't think it has anything to do with someone else's decision. Shaq ask to be traded. Is that not deciding for himself? He said as much in a recent interview in the Denver post, that once Phil was let go, he decided he wasn't going to be a Laker. Would you like the link?


----------

